# Is it that Difficult? Really!



## needshave (Nov 25, 2020)

I just got back from a big box Home Improvement type store. It was amazing. I counted at least 5 individuals with there mask hanging from one ear with the mouth and nose fully exposed. I overheard a manager that had approached an individual with the hanging mask, the conversation went like this...."Sir, you must have a mask on to shop in our store. The shopper replied, unless your blind you can see I have it on. The manager said "you must have it over your mouth and nose" The shopper said, "your sign says I must have a mask on to enter and shop in this store. It doesn't say How I must wear it. I have it on"......the customer just walked away and continued with his shopping. " 

We are our own worst enemy. Even though I had my mask on, I decided not to shop and left my cart and merchandise loaded in the cart. Big sale, Lost.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 25, 2020)

Idiots abound!    Anti-maskers partake of a bizarre belief universe, that actively reject anything that resembles reality, science, common sense or traditional decency.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2020)

*What a stupid jerk! *


----------



## win231 (Nov 25, 2020)

needshave said:


> I just got back from a big box Home Improvement type store. It was amazing. I counted at least 5 individuals with there mask hanging from one ear with the mouth and nose fully exposed. I overheard a manager that had approached an individual with the hanging mask, the conversation went like this...."Sir, you must have a mask on to shop in our store. The shopper replied, unless your blind you can see I have it on. The manager said "you must have it over your mouth and nose" The shopper said, "your sign says I must have a mask on to enter and shop in this store. It doesn't say How I must wear it. I have it on"......the customer just walked away and continued with his shopping. "
> 
> We are our own worst enemy. Even though I had my mask on, I decided not to shop and left my cart and merchandise loaded in the cart. Big sale, Lost.


That explains why there is a sign in a "Whole Foods" with diagrams on "Proper Mask Wearing."
The "Wrong" diagram shows a mask below the nose, covering only the mouth.
The "Right" diagram shows a mask covering the nose & mouth.
(As if anyone doesn't already know that)

I'm sure the Home Improvement store customer knew how to wear the mask; he probably enjoys arguing & causing trouble & he knows the best way to have an argument now is to use a mask to do it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 25, 2020)

I shop at 6AM at my grocery store to avoid crowds and on the day before turkey day it was near empty as usual. I was surprised.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 25, 2020)

That's a 





fmdog44 said:


> I shop at 6AM at my grocery store to avoid crowds and on the day before turkey day it was near empty as usual. I was surprised.



That's a good point fmdog.  The best way not to catch the damn thing is to avoid people altogether.


----------



## Jules (Nov 25, 2020)

On the BC news there’s a story of a store employee who had a heart attack after being verbally abused & spit upon by an anti-masker. 

We are provincially mandated that we must all wear masks in public spaces.  There‘re are too many incidents of abusive behaviour.  The cities and stores need to hire extra security and people who can give out fines.  Enough of having middle-aged or older folks being expected to police the entrance.  

Maybe the managers should be refusing to sell to anyone who isn’t wearing a mask.  Wonder what would happen if a customer said management had to make a choice of an anti masker vs an upset customer.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 25, 2020)

needshave said:


> I just got back from a big box Home Improvement type store. It was amazing. I counted at least 5 individuals with there mask hanging from one ear with the mouth and nose fully exposed. I overheard a manager that had approached an individual with the hanging mask, the conversation went like this...."Sir, you must have a mask on to shop in our store. The shopper replied, unless your blind you can see I have it on. The manager said "you must have it over your mouth and nose" The shopper said, "your sign says I must have a mask on to enter and shop in this store. It doesn't say How I must wear it. I have it on"......the customer just walked away and continued with his shopping. "
> 
> We are our own worst enemy. Even though I had my mask on, I decided not to shop and left my cart and merchandise loaded in the cart. Big sale, Lost.



I find it ironic that you believe "we are our own worst enemy," yet you felt OK to leave a loaded cart for someone else to deal with.   You really showed them, especially the non-mask wearer.


----------



## needshave (Nov 25, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I find it ironic that you believe "we are our own worst enemy," yet you felt OK to leave a loaded cart for someone else to deal with.   You really showed them, especially the non-mask wearer.


My Cart, was between the confronted non mask wearer, his family, also not wearing masks and the check out area. It was my choice to leave an area of potential danger that I knowingly would subject myself and wife to. I told the manager, which is a friend of mine that I was leaving, he nodded yes and said he would take care of the cart. I pick my battles, and it will not be with covid-19 or you. Thank you for your constructive criticism.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

I agree, Needshave, mankind is often the product of his own making.

I gather people want this virus to hang around for an extra long time.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 25, 2020)

Some people are still claiming the virus is a hoax... on their deathbeds. Their final words are "this can't be happening. It's a hoax."

Maybe it's just natural selection at work.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 25, 2020)

Look at all the people getting on planes yesterday and today?
There comes a point where personal responsibility has to show up, no?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm sure the staff have enough to deal with without having to clean up the goods yet.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 1, 2020)

Should have security escort these dopes out of the store. Who cares how upset they become? They escalate, detain them until the cops can take over, could be three, could be six hours. It pays to be an idiot smart-a** until then.


----------



## Treacle (Dec 1, 2020)

Had a couple of people in the supermarket pull down their masks to use their phones (texting). Since they weren't talking I just did not understand why they did this. I said to my partner that I would make a point. I had my mask on but would not speak just gesture with my hand to show mask up. He did not want the possible confrontation so for his peace and the fact he has angina, I let it go but made it known to a worker what I had seen. Some people are unable to wear masks/coverings and I understand that,  but 'they' did not fit into that category since they had pulled the masks down. Those who are exempt have a identity 'badge' or card, usually visible. I'm not sure what concerns me more, the virus or the fact that  people will not conform to mandates. The virus may go with vaccines but their selfishness to do what they want, when they want, will not go. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 1, 2020)

Some people are just dumb. I allowed an older lady with less in her cart to go ahead of me. She turned around and complained how terrible it was that so many people weren't wearing masks. She was wearing hers under her nose.


----------



## garyt1957 (Dec 2, 2020)

People are crazy. I was in the bakery and a old lady customer was not wearing a mask. The woman behind the counter (who is wearing her mask on her chin) tells the customer she needs to wear a mask. The customer points out how she is wearing hers. The counter woman replies "I have my mask on!" , oh idiots all around.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> People are crazy. I was in the bakery and a old lady customer was not wearing a mask. The woman behind the counter (who is wearing her mask on her chin) tells the customer she needs to wear a mask. The customer points out how she is wearing hers. The counter woman replies "I have my mask on!" , oh idiots all around.


I'd have been outta there in a New York minute.


----------

